# Help w/lionel barrel loader362



## djrmmr (Oct 25, 2014)

Cleaned, air gap at 1/32, new rectifier (copper disk) barrels just vibrate and do not move???? Help. Ideas. Thanks. Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First make sure that only the mounting springs are holding the ramps, and there isn't anything else holding it from vibrating. Tinker with the air gap and voltage driving the accessory. You'll hit a _sweet spot_ where they just walk right up the ramp. 

Check out this page for details on the accessory.

Lionel #362 Barrel Loader Service & Parts


----------

